# eco-complete vs fluorite



## xxll (Jun 20, 2004)

im going to set up my first planted tank soon and i was wondering what is better fluorite or eco-complete?also how would you use kitty litter? im pretty new (been spending most of my time keeping and breeding reptiles and amphibans) and have never heard of it being used as a substrate util i came hear.
any info whould be great!


----------



## thezone (Jun 15, 2004)

i use flourite personally but after cleaning all of that if u can get your hands on eco complete i'd suggest paying a bit more for it since flourite takes forever to clean it took me 2-3 hrs for half a bag so that it wouldn't cloud. Best bet to get more info is use the search option this topic has been talked about over and over


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi XXLL, really glad to have you! I hope you wouldn't mind if I told you that this has been discussed a couple of times, and either with the help of the Search function, or just by reading over the Substrate forum, you should be able to get a lot of info, and then some!

Here is a good start: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6475.
roud:


----------



## xxll (Jun 20, 2004)

sorry, gess i didn't check around enough


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Both are great substrates. Which one you get depends on your preference of color & how much effort/time you want to spend.

Flourite...Red in color, Needs a lot of rinsing, will cloud water for a few days.

Eco-complete...Black, needs no rinsing just open bag & pour into tank, will not cloud water.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Flourite- good grain size for smaller delicate plants. Has very high iron content which helps with really high light tanks. Ugly color.
Eco-complete-grain size is variable so the larger sizes rest on top. Good color.

I've had a lot of success with flourite. I've been experimenting with onyx sand. I ended up putting it through a strainer to get the grain size similar to flourite.


----------

